# Stable rom with working wifi tethering



## thisismalhotra

Need to root a friends evo 3d, Looking for a stable ROM with working wifi tether and (not so important) the 3d camera.
Suggestions please?

Also does MIUI have working 4g on this device?


----------



## miguelfp1

thisismalhotra said:


> Need to root a friends evo 3d, Looking for a stable ROM with working wifi tether and (not so important) the 3d camera.
> Suggestions please?
> 
> Also does MIUI have working 4g on this device?


MIUI does not have 4G or 3D working at this moment.

I personally use Warm 2.3, which is definitely one of the best ROMs around, and everything works on it, including tethering and 3D cam.


----------



## thisismalhotra

Thanks I will give it a shot, keep those suggestions coming guys


----------

